# Find WEP Key



## muazajz (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey...I need to find my WEP Key but I don't know how. I'm using a Thomson Speedtouch 510. Cheers


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have a look on the bottom of the router....base code should be listed there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post duplicate threads for the same topic.


----------

